# What socket set do you use?



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Armstrong, Wright or Williams. Really unless you wanna spend a bill i don't think theres a USA made cheap any longer.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If you want "made in the USA" quality, you've got to pay for it. Reason being....you'll never have to buy another one (unless someone steals it).


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have Craftsman (stamped USA), Klein, and SK. 

I thought only the larger drives (3/4" & 1") from Craftsman were made in China.

PS: I have broken more Snap On sockets than any other brand.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

JoeKan said:


> I grew up on the farm and the only sockets my dad bought were Craftsman. I still have my first Craftsman socket set I received as a gift over 30 years ago. I would like to buy my son his own socket set but I'm in a dilemma. We used Craftsman because they were made in the USA, but not so anymore. I would love to buy my son a USA made socket set that would be with him for many many years to come. But I only have a few choices like, SK, Snap On, Proto, etc. They are excellent tools, I sure, but I can't afford to get something that expensive.
> Does anyone have recommendations for USA made socket set?
> Thanks for any help,
> 
> ...


Visit CraigsList and auctions.

You'd be STUNNED as to how cheap second-hand sets are. :surprise:

I'm talking: Snap-on, Proto, etc.

Even Craftsmen.

They ALL out last their owners.

The heirs selling them usually have NO IDEA how expensive they are off the truck.


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)

JoeKan said:


> I grew up on the farm and the only sockets my dad bought were Craftsman. I still have my first Craftsman socket set I received as a gift over 30 years ago. I would like to buy my son his own socket set but I'm in a dilemma. We used Craftsman because they were made in the USA, but not so anymore. I would love to buy my son a USA made socket set that would be with him for many many years to come. But I only have a few choices like, SK, Snap On, Proto, etc. They are excellent tools, I sure, but I can't afford to get something that expensive.
> Does anyone have recommendations for USA made socket set?
> Thanks for any help,
> Joe


Wright tools. 

Snap on quality. Half the cost. Family owned. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll just share my life long experience in the trade.
I'll agree that not all tools are created equally but, our trade doesn't necessarily require top end wrenches and sockets. If we all worked in the controlled environment of a shop, it would be different.
Our tools need to be moved in and out of field conditions that are exposed to weather, need to be used in places with dim lighting and are constantly at risk of being lost, abused or stolen.

With that said, I prefer smaller sets with good hard plastic cases.
I also have to be able to see at a glance if one piece is missing. It could be catastrophic to lose a socket extension in a piece of gear.

The other most important consideration is that the case hold the sockets and accessories tight in place to the point of needing to press them into the case and almost prying them out.

I keep a 1/4" set, up to 1/2" with metric sizes, next one is a 3/8" set SAE and metric combo with deep sockets.

One thing that frosts me is missing that damn 10mm and the 9/16. 
I have through the years thrown out entire sets if a couple of sockets go missing or the lid hinge breaks. It's worthless to me not to have a complete set or a case that flops open.

Also, I found a Huskey wrench set at Home Depot where both Metric and SAE wrenches are in a case that opens with both a long and short wrench of each size.

Next time, we will discuss Allen wrenches.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> I'll just share my life long experience in the trade.
> I'll agree that not all tools are created equally but, our trade doesn't necessarily require top end wrenches and sockets. If we all worked in the controlled environment of a shop, it would be different.
> Our tools need to be moved in and out of field conditions that are exposed to weather, need to be used in places with dim lighting and are constantly at risk of being lost, abused or stolen.
> 
> ...


As an old 'frugal' fart I agree with most of that.

I'd give a set with missing pieces away before I just tossed it.

For the sockets I used for field work (including underwater) I have always gotten impact sockets from Pittsburgh (Harbor Freight), they have never broken or caused any problem.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

1/4" dr Craftsman w/ Blackhawk ratchet (had all but the ratchet since the early 80s)










3/8" dr Craftsman 70s vintage










1/2" dr Klein sockets with Craftsman everything else


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*^^^ *That's entirely neat and clean MechD
:vs_cocktail:
~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> As an old 'frugal' fart I agree with most of that.
> 
> I'd give a set with missing pieces away before I just tossed it.
> 
> For the sockets I used for field work (including underwater) I have always gotten impact sockets from Pittsburgh (Harbor Freight), they have never broken or caused any problem.


I don't exactly toss them but, if I can't find one that will fit in the case properly, I sometimes just bag up the sockets as spares. I'm always on the hunt for the missing sizes. It becomes too much of a PITA, I bag em and tag em.

I didn't get into the bigger sizes but, do like the impact duty ones and I'm not too good for Harbor Freight. I like to stock a job with them and let the guys have them at the end. I know they will at least make it to one more job. If not, I'll stock them up again. 
I don't see going without tools if we are putting in conduit that costs $50 a stick or fittings that are $80, I don't see how treating inexpensive tools as a consumable item is going to hurt. 
It's good for moral to have Complete sets of tools and every thing they need. They all seem to love the 12 volt Milwalkee band saw.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

When i was a lad, i was a motorhead . Kids back in my day souped up rat rods all week to cruise the miracle mile on Sat night etc.:wink:

So, i've a collection of sockets inclusive of every decent brand mentioned , to chinese knock offs, as bloody knuckles in the cold no longer does much for me
i'm embarrassed to say a big 'effin' mess out in the barn right now....:sad:

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 1/4" dr Craftsman w/ Blackhawk ratchet (had all but the ratchet since the early 80s)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how they are all organized, you can tell at a glance if something is missing, also, every socket either clicks into a holder or the cover holds them in place.

The fact that Mech could produce a pic that fast is also quite impressive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> I like how they are all organized, you can tell at a glance if something is missing, also, every socket either clicks into a holder or the cover holds them in place.
> 
> The fact that Mech could produce a pic that fast is also quite impressive.


You have to be 100% sure that you have all the pieces as you said.

One loose piece inside switch gear or a machine could have catastrophic results.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> I don't exactly toss them but, if I can't find one that will fit in the case properly, I sometimes just bag up the sockets as spares. I'm always on the hunt for the missing sizes. It becomes too much of a PITA, I bag em and tag em.
> 
> I didn't get into the bigger sizes but, do like the impact duty ones and I'm not too good for Harbor Freight. I like to stock a job with them and let the guys have them at the end. I know they will at least make it to one more job. If not, I'll stock them up again.
> I don't see going without tools if we are putting in conduit that costs $50 a stick or fittings that are $80, I don't see how treating inexpensive tools as a consumable item is going to hurt.
> It's good for moral to have Complete sets of tools and every thing they need. They all seem to love the 12 volt Milwalkee band saw.



Complete sets are critical for morale.

As are having all the tools you need for the tasks at hand.

I was so tired of wire brushing the rust off sockets I used in saltwater that I bought the HF Pittsburgh sockets figuring if they git nasty I'd toss them, well that never happened.

If I dip them in fresh water when I'm done they only had tiny rust spots on the edges of the drive hole, so I bought (just the sockets) in 3/4' and 1" drive years ago and they are still around.

They are well worth the cheap price.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> *^^^ *That's entirely neat and clean MechD
> :vs_cocktail:
> ~CS~


Working around saltwater I always wipe them off with hand cleaning wipes before rebagging them.

My Uncles always said "take care of your tools and they will take care of you".

I have some tools (English/German) from my GGrandfather that work as good today as they did in the 1800s when he first got them.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would like to find something like this and either hang it on a wall or under glass as a coffee table.
I wouldnt know what to do with most of it. Would be like casting pearld before the swine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> I would like to find something like this and either hang it on a wall or under glass as a coffee table.
> I wouldnt know what to do with most of it. Would be like casting pearld before the swine.


Beautiful stuff and between one of my cousins and I we have every item there and then some.

Every man and a few females on my maternal side is or was a woodworker even if just as a hobby. I tried to pass that on to my sons but no luck so far.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I have THIS Dewalt set in my van. The thing I like about it is that every item has a place and it's easy to make sure nothing is left behind.


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

What about Texton sockets? Has anyone used these before, they're made in the US.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Please don't flame me for this. I have always been a fan of high quality US made tools, but usually in the electrical trade, we don't use wrenches or sockets every day. I have SK, Proto and Craftsman wrenches and sockets in my collection, but for normal on the job use, I have had really good luck with Kobalt (Lowes Taiwan made brand.). This time of year you can buy a 3/8 set for about $20. The ratchet is a little heavy, so I use an old Blackhawk ratchet that is maybe 30 years old. The sockets seem to fit and last as well as any that I have. I consider the Kobalt sockets to be better than the current Chinese made Craftsman tools.

I know that on here there will be 50 other opinions on what is best, but as others have said, working at multiple locations and around lots of other folks, tool loss is a problem. I would love to have all SK or Armstrong but it is not cost effective in my world.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I buy Husky whatever brand sockets. I’ve destroyed sockets and lost some so I don’t spend a lot on them. Like he said, I don’t use sockets every single day in the trade so it’s not a huge deal to have sub par tools. 

Allan wrenches on my ratchet I’ll buy decent quality because I don’t want them rounding off when working on big gear. Rounded-off hex keys end up stripping lugs. 

I forgot if wrenches were brought up by the OP, but those I DO spend money on. I buy Gearwrench. I want the head angled a bit. I want one open end and the other to be ratcheting with a reversing switch. And I want them rugged. My joints are falling apart, so having a good rugged quality ratcheting wrench is essential for reducing wear and tear on my joints. I don’t even carry an adjustable any more. That repetitive motion, I need to do as little of it as possible. 

Buying US-made is a great mission, IF 1) it’s also high quality (US-made doesn’t always equal quality), and 2) it fits in my current budget. If I can’t afford it but I need the tool, I’ll buy cheap until I can afford to replace. 

My two cents. I like kitty cats. 

My two cents. 


Whatsoever thy hand findeth to do, do it with thy might.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Being a Electrician and diesel mechanic do have plus and minus rating on the tools .,


The older snap-on are fine tools to use for the trade and I been using the Snap on for a quite a while and other brands too.,

Snap on : the current tools are pretty good but the small ends that getting iffy now due they are blending both Americian and non Americian made products so just watch the price and source on this. ( yes there were some knockoff copy of Snap on tools )

S-K : They are pretty good all the way thru but the chrome coating is kinda on par but useage is good and price is not too bad just couple level lower than Snap on but again depending on what ya get.

Matco : This brand is more common compuation with Snap on on mechanic side. It is good most case and price is somehow lower than Snapon is but qualinty and finsh is pretty good but very large socket drivers is kinda ok but not for super high toqure apps unless ya got geared wrench for it. ( I will tell ya why later ) 

Kolbat : I cant really comment on that too much due I am not too famuair with it but I did brought one combo wrench from Kolbat ., they look good but little light side for my taste. 

For personal useage some tools are spare from my main tool box so I always keep some spare on hand in case something is missing so I can keep finsh up the task.

but I do set them in a case with socket and wrench holder so I can look very quick to make sure nothing is missing behind before I turn the souce or start up the prime mover. 

and keep them clean after ya get done working and even some greasy spot I clean it often to keep working good.

racheting socket handles .,, that is mixed bag but good Snap on and Matco been good so far.

Yes I am aware of Craftsman the older one is very good but recent moden one that I am not sure if they still are the same or not.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I am in the same boat, I have a great Craftsman set from the good old days. I use it at home but don't take it to work, it has turned from a pure tool to a collectible over the years. Unless I strike it rich the made in US sets are too rich for my blood. If I go to a flea market or garage sale I keep my eyes open for made in USA stuff. 

I second the Kobalt, they have a lifetime warranty and although they are not top drawer quality but they are adequate.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been using Husky sets for working on generators. The biggest problem I face with sets are the box they come in. The current one has decent tools in it, but the case doesn't hold the smaller sockets in tight enough so they are always falling out. The sockets themselves are fine. The previous set was fine, they were black chrome plated ones. The case on that one had the hinges fail. These and some of the Lowe's Kobalt ones have been fine for what I do. I'm often out in the rain and snow, so they get rusty. I've used Craftsman in the past and they've been fine too. This time they didn't really have what I wanted in a boxed set.


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

I've read some good reviews on Texton.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I am in the same boat, I have a great Craftsman set from the good old days. I use it at home but don't take it to work, it has turned from a pure tool to a collectible over the years. Unless I strike it rich the made in US sets are too rich for my blood. If I go to a flea market or garage sale I keep my eyes open for made in USA stuff.
> 
> I second the Kobalt, they have a lifetime warranty and although they are not top drawer quality but they are adequate.


I never skimped on tools purchases thinking the higher prices mean higher quality.

I have snapped almost every Snap-On socket I owned doing work on my Jeeps and trucks, some times the break and subsequent slip off could have been very bad on my hands/knuckles.

Have never broken or stripped a Klein or SK socket.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I've been using Husky sets for working on generators. The biggest problem I face with sets are the box they come in. The current one has decent tools in it, but the case doesn't hold the smaller sockets in tight enough so they are always falling out. The sockets themselves are fine. The previous set was fine, they were black chrome plated ones. The case on that one had the hinges fail. These and some of the Lowe's Kobalt ones have been fine for what I do. I'm often out in the rain and snow, so they get rusty. I've used Craftsman in the past and they've been fine too. This time they didn't really have what I wanted in a boxed set.


Box issues are why I went over to rails for sockets many years ago.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

I guess I have a few sets on the truck.

Tekton 1/4" drive 6pt Metric+SAE Deep and shallow, 5/32" - 9/16", 5mm-14mm
Husky 3/8" drive 6pt deep chrome 5/16" - 7/8"
Sunex 3/8" drive impact 1.5" SAE hex, 3/16" - 1/2"
Neiko 3/8" drive 4" SAE hex, 1/8" - 3/8"
Sunex 3/8" drive 6pt impact shallow+deep: 5/16" - 3/4"
Sunex 3/8" drive 6pt impact shallow+deep: 8mm-19mm
Sunex 1/2" drive 6pt impact shallow+deep: 3/8" - 1 1/2"
Sunex 1/2" drive 6pt impact shallow+deep: 10mm-30mm
Gray Pneumatic 1/2" dr: 13/16 5pt (Manhole cover bolts)
Carlyle 1/2" drive 6pt: 1" (Driving KO draw studs)

The Husky set has been used and abused the longest and I have yet to snap one on my 3/8 brushless impact.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I never skimped on tools purchases thinking the higher prices mean higher quality.
> 
> I have snapped almost every Snap-On socket I owned doing work on my Jeeps and trucks, some times the break and subsequent slip off could have been very bad on my hands/knuckles.
> 
> Have never broken or stripped a Klein or SK socket.


You ARE a bull.

I've abused my Snap-on stuff something silly.

Never had your experience -- even once. :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> You ARE a bull.
> 
> I've abused my Snap-on stuff something silly.
> 
> Never had your experience -- even once. :smile:


I had several Snap-On sets in 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" drives standard depth, metric and English in standard & deep depth in 6 and 12 points, for the longest time not one set had a good 1/2", 9/16", 5/8", 13mm or 14mm socket that wasn't split.

Also found out that their 12pt sockets were a non no for use with an air ratchet, they'd round out in no time flat. 

Back then Husky held up very well for me and to this day I still have a couple sets in my mechanics chest in the garage that only get used on vehicles.

In regular combination wrenches I carry Klein 1/4"-1" in my toolbags and a Craftsman set 3/8"-1 1/4", Kleins have thinner heads well suited for motor/drive work fitting in more places. 

In my service bag I have Gearwrench ratcheting wrenches and they have held up very well, their heads are also thinner than Craftsman.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I only have Snap On sockets odds and ends, sockets I have picked up spotted at flea markets or etc. I have a set of their combination wrenches, they're nice, especially if you get a charge out of a polished chrome finish. They are easier to keep clean than the craftsman which are not polished but otherwise I don't care. . 

I think Snap On tools are overpriced even where the quality is good. A very good friend of mine owns an auto repair shop, his theory is it's not just that you're not paying for quality, or even the name. 

Snap-on extends credit to any and every kid that gets out of a vo-tech program and gets a job in a garage. They let them buy gigantic dream toolboxes etc. and of course a lot of them never pay. So their prices have to be high to cover their bad credit. (They can't legally charge enough interest to cover it.) 

If I was going to spring for a made in USA set, it would probably be SK or KD. I see them in the industrial supply houses around here and a lot of the plant maintenance guys like them. 



MechanicalDVR said:


> I never skimped on tools purchases thinking the higher prices mean higher quality.
> 
> I have snapped almost every Snap-On socket I owned doing work on my Jeeps and trucks, some times the break and subsequent slip off could have been very bad on my hands/knuckles.
> 
> Have never broken or stripped a Klein or SK socket.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

splatz said:


> I only have Snap On sockets odds and ends, sockets I have picked up spotted at flea markets or etc. I have a set of their combination wrenches, they're nice, especially if you get a charge out of a polished chrome finish. They are easier to keep clean than the craftsman which are not polished but otherwise I don't care. .
> 
> I think Snap On tools are overpriced even where the quality is good. A very good friend of mine owns an auto repair shop, his theory is it's not just that you're not paying for quality, or even the name.
> 
> ...


You're paying for a Lifetime Warranty, too.

Just present any broken Snap-on tool -- and it's replaced on the spot -- just like Kleins.

It doesn't matter if you've even abused it.

:smile:

A lifetime warranty doesn't mean as much when the enterprise is drastically shrinking its product line.

Craftsman has a Lifetime Warranty, too. But since they've shrunk their tool line -- rather drastically -- the warranty is gutted.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I only have Snap On sockets odds and ends, sockets I have picked up spotted at flea markets or etc. I have a set of their combination wrenches, they're nice, especially if you get a charge out of a polished chrome finish. They are easier to keep clean than the craftsman which are not polished but otherwise I don't care. .
> 
> I think Snap On tools are overpriced even where the quality is good. A very good friend of mine owns an auto repair shop, his theory is it's not just that you're not paying for quality, or even the name.
> 
> ...



There is little visible difference between a Snap-On combination wrench and one from Klein, they look like they came from the same mold and have the exact same highly polished finish.

A set of Klein wrenches cost about as much as just the roll pouch for the same size set as Snap-On.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

All the Pittsburgh stuff from China Freight is super tough, except the ratchets. All the sockets and wrenches take a real beating you just have to get a better ratchet.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Nothing but Facom for me. :lol:


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Used a lot of Snap-On, Craftsman, Mac, Matco, Cornwell tools working in the auto trade in the rust belt years ago. It was very common for certain bolts to be rusted to the point of being special work to remove and avoid breaking or stripping.

Started with all Craftsman. They were USA then and a fair price.
I would break a socket a few times a week. Not having tons of tools at the time it really was bad having the most common sizes out of service. Going to Sears 2 times a week to warranty. Sometimes they were out of stock of the individual size.

Replaces with mostly Snap-On. Breakage and worn out went to minimal, maybe once a month. Could have been more. More often it was from abuse to get it done. Such as 1/4 drive socket on 3/8 tool or 3/8 drive on 1/2" with cheater bars. Because of fitment issues or lost correct drive size socket. Or if the socket gets overheated blue from putting on a glowing hot bolt.

Something I learned the hard way from breaking tools are the chrome are not made for power tools. Yes I still used them on air tools but with caution not to max out unless I'm ready to sacrifice. By power tools I mean mostly a 1/2 impact with maybe 500+ ft/lbs torque.

Learned the difference between chrome and impact. The chrome socket material is very hard and resists rounding and wear. The cheapest of sockets will actually stretch around a stubborn bolt. The impact are made out of a softer material that resist cracking. But being softer they wear more. So a frozen bolt I may use a chrome because it's a hammer on tight fitting (tight also with rust) and even less chance of rounding than impact.

It wasn't long before I noticed another big difference between Snap-On and Craftsman sockets and wrenches. It would grab better and much less bolts / nuts stripping out. Strip a bolt head and it could be a long day. Many mechanics are paid piecework / flat rate, so any self inflicted problems means working for free. While debatable about who should pay if a bolt strips, I can say in real world many times it's the mechanic that eats it. So the efficiency of not having hardware stripping makes them worth the premium. 

Some say they are all the same. You have quality of finish. The new Craftsman and some other low end have a rough finish to the chrome or under the chrome. Makes me want to take it to the wire brush on a bench grinder. Cheap sockets rust faster. In a dry toolbox in the desert oiled down some are rusting. Snap-On was the first to come out with Flank Drive. Where the corners were rounded inside the socket, providing contact on the flat sides and less chance of rounding the corners. Then they came out with open end wrenches that have teeth. You crank into something enough and the wrench will bite into the nut / bolt. It works so good seen many times rusted tubing lines striped out with other brand flare wrenches will break it loose.

Now were talking electrical. Not often there is an extreme rusted bolt to loosen. If there is, more often the entire thing needs to be trashed. My electrical experience frozen screws are more of a problem then bolts. So most any brand except the cheapest would work. For sockets used constantly with power tools it's not a bad idea to have impact rated.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

active1 said:


> It wasn't long before I noticed another big difference between Snap-On and Craftsman sockets and wrenches. It would grab better and much less bolts / nuts stripping out. Strip a bolt head and it could be a long day. Many mechanics are paid piecework / flat rate, so any self inflicted problems means working for free. While debatable about who should pay if a bolt strips, I can say in real world many times it's the mechanic that eats it. So the efficiency of not having hardware stripping makes them worth the premium.
> 
> Some say they are all the same. You have quality of finish. The new Craftsman and some other low end have a rough finish to the chrome or under the chrome. Makes me want to take it to the wire brush on a bench grinder. Cheap sockets rust faster. In a dry toolbox in the desert oiled down some are rusting. Snap-On was the first to come out with Flank Drive. Where the corners were rounded inside the socket, providing contact on the flat sides and less chance of rounding the corners. Then they came out with open end wrenches that have teeth. You crank into something enough and the wrench will bite into the nut / bolt. It works so good seen many times rusted tubing lines striped out with other brand flare wrenches will break it loose.
> 
> Now were talking electrical. Not often there is an extreme rusted bolt to loosen. If there is, more often the entire thing needs to be trashed. My electrical experience frozen screws are more of a problem then bolts. So most any brand except the cheapest would work. For sockets used constantly with power tools it's not a bad idea to have impact rated.


My experience exactly.

I bought the toothed open end wrenches the first time they were on the truck.

They were amazing vs plain open end wrenches.

The big difference between chrome and impact is the thickness of the tool wall.

With so many guys wasting chrome sockets under impact tools, no wonder Snap-on has insane prices.

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Biggest problem with Snap-on: tool theft. My Snap-on stuff has FEET.

I've seen apprentices steal it -- just on principle.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

Being in the UK, I can't comment on the "Made in USA" aspect...Personally I am not a "motorhead" but like to have some basic tools on hand to do what I can which is sadly getting less and less on modern vehicles

My favourite set of sockets is an old 1/4" / 3/8" set of Stanley which belonged to my father and must be 30 years old? Its pretty much original except one 1/4" driver...

I am really hacked off as one of the plastic catches on the case has finally given up...

In 1/2" , I have a Frankenstein set based on King **** ratchet drives.. (I kid you not, its an old British engineering/tool company) The quality of ratchet drives is second to none and they used to be the tools of choice for the British Armed Forces.

But getting back to the point of his thread, I would say that unless you are an electrician dealing with heavy engineering, surely a 1/4" & 3/8" is the way to go? 

They are far more compact than similar 1/2" sets and should be more than capable of dealing with the nuts and bolts on smaller equipment cabinets?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> All the Pittsburgh stuff from China Freight is super tough, except the ratchets. All the sockets and wrenches take a real beating you just have to get a better ratchet.


100% correct!


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I think it's crazy that the entire world is metric.... except socket drive sizes.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

NEMA standards for EMT have actually been converted over to Metric... as in they are spec'd in Metric dimensions.

Those Metric dimensions are extremely nearby the original Standard measurements.

This way the machine tools can go to the correct dimensions - digitally - while the new production is backwards compatible with the prior art.

This gambit has occurred across American industry.

These half-breed dimensions are still labelled to the trades as being unchanged.

This transition hugely explains Red Chinese manufacture of EMT fittings and much more.

One might also note that the Red Chinese manufacturers can't even stay on spec. -- from box to box.

So that 'low-cost' junk is not so easy to install.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> I think it's crazy that the entire world is metric.... except socket drive sizes.


Um, well now you realize the sockets have to be standard or they would never fit the trillions of fasteners they correspond with.

The only metric size I found absolutely necessary to carry in my bag was 10mm (socket and nut driver).


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Look into the nos kobalts. THey were American made. I have a set. Not bad for the price. Also look at Menards house brand Master force. They have a lot of American made offerings


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If I thought buying American was the end all I'd never have all the German, Swedish, English, and Japanese tools I like so much.

You have to buy things with regard to reputation.

ie: hammers-Estwing, pry bars-Stanley, electrical pliers-Klein or Knipex, channellocks-Channellock, tool bags-Veto, backpacks-ToolPak, the list goes on and on.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Um, well now you realize the sockets have to be standard or they would never fit the trillions of fasteners they correspond with.
> 
> The only metric size I found absolutely necessary to carry in my bag was 10mm (socket and nut driver).


That's not what I said. I'm talking about the drive size, i.e. 1/4", 3/8", 1/2".

Go anywhere in the world and buy a socket set and it will say, for example, 3/8" drive. In the most metric country in the world the drive will be listed in inches. Here's a page from a German catalog:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> That's not what I said. I'm talking about the drive size, i.e. 1/4", 3/8", 1/2".
> 
> Go anywhere in the world and buy a socket set and it will say, for example, 3/8" drive. In the most metric country in the world the drive will be listed in inches. Here's a page from a German catalog:


It's early and I missed that word.

I'd say it's so their drive tools are interchangeable with everyone else's tools.

Years ago I had some sets made in England that had hex drive tools.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

I suppose the other option if you want an expensive American brand is to buy individual pieces, either new or secondhand...Buying a few items each month would spread the cost and it would not take too long to build a usable set.

I am not sure if the likes of Snap On sell empty socket set cases, but you can get the insert trays for the draws of tool cabinets easy enough plus there are other plenty of other options depending on what you want....


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Buying American made tools is still important to me but the cases they come in are also part of the choice.

I can’t stand these tools like KO sets or Sawzalls whose cases don’t have room for a few drill bits, blades, etc. Same thing for socket sets where you might want to store a driver socket or whatever.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete E said:


> I suppose the other option if you want an expensive American brand is to buy individual pieces, either new or secondhand...Buying a few items each month would spread the cost and it would not take too long to build a usable set.
> 
> I am not sure if the likes of Snap On sell empty socket set cases, but you can get the insert trays for the draws of tool cabinets easy enough plus there are other plenty of other options depending on what you want....


Snap-On did always sell their cases empty but from what I have found Craftsman plastic attache type boxes hold up better and don't rust.

The boxes that the sockets snap into their places wear out and are a PIA down the line as some sockets fit in the lid portion of the box.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

RePhase277 said:


> That's not what I said. I'm talking about the drive size, i.e. 1/4", 3/8", 1/2".
> 
> Go anywhere in the world and buy a socket set and it will say, for example, 3/8" drive. In the most metric country in the world the drive will be listed in inches. Here's a page from a German catalog:


I believe Snap On had 9/32" drives before they switched to 1/4" ...Good luck finding sockets for those today!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just came across this pic:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Pete E said:


> I believe Snap On had 9/32" drives before they switched to 1/4" ...Good luck finding sockets for those today!


The original, original Snap-on sockets were 5/8" drive.

These are now traded by tool collectors// enthusiasts... rather like classic long guns.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I had a small 5/16 drive (I think, been a few years) ratchet from my grandfather.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Per the OP question 

I use a socket set I bought from Sears Roebuck In 
Salinas Ca. in 1985..it'(3) different sets and I haven't
had to buy one since then


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

Wright Tools or Proto. 
I have a Wright Tools ratchet myself. Be care if you go to their website as they also make Cougar Pro which is foreign made...Taiwan I believe. Been at least 15 years with periods of heavy use and wet or snowy conditions on occasion when I would go years doing power and pipe work I have only had to put wd40 in the head part to clean it out twice because I worked in the rain. Solid tool and well built


----------



## birddog386 (Feb 6, 2018)

JoeKan said:


> I grew up on the farm and the only sockets my dad bought were Craftsman. I still have my first Craftsman socket set I received as a gift over 30 years ago. I would like to buy my son his own socket set but I'm in a dilemma. We used Craftsman because they were made in the USA, but not so anymore. I would love to buy my son a USA made socket set that would be with him for many many years to come. But I only have a few choices like, SK, Snap On, Proto, etc. They are excellent tools, I sure, but I can't afford to get something that expensive.
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for USA made socket set?
> 
> ...




Cornwell Tools (USA)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

You can get Canadian-made Gray Tools, but you'd better go ahead and get that 3rd mortgage.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If I thought buying American was the end all I'd never have all the German, Swedish, English, and Japanese tools I like so much.
> 
> You have to buy things with regard to reputation.
> 
> ie: hammers-Estwing, pry bars-Stanley, electrical pliers-Klein or Knipex, channellocks-Channellock, tool bags-Veto, backpacks-ToolPak, the list goes on and on.


 I have never heard anyone mention Stanley for pry bars. Are they really that good?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

heavysparky said:


> I have never heard anyone mention Stanley for pry bars. Are they really that good?


The Stanley Wonderbar with the bump in the middle is very handy if you know the trick to using that bump, you can use it like a foot lever to lift a panel or door into position, I can hang doors by myself with a wonderbar.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> I have never heard anyone mention Stanley for pry bars. Are they really that good?


Yes, they made the first flat bar that is great and I have never had one of their bars snap or chip like so many others.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

splatz said:


> I can hang doors by myself with a wonderbar.


Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site*www.DIYChatroom.com*

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at*www.DIYChatroom.com*If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going tohttp://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I hope they have water on the moon, cause that's where you're going to end up! 












RePhase277 said:


> Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site*www.DIYChatroom.com*
> 
> ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site*www.DIYChatroom.com*
> 
> ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.
> 
> ...



There is something to be said for a well rounded Renaissance man over being a one trick pony. 

All the men on my maternal side do fine woodworking as a hobby.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> There is something to be said for a well rounded Renaissance man over being a one trick pony.
> 
> All the men on my maternal side do fine woodworking as a hobby.


Uh huh. Won't someone please think of all the guys at DoorTalk.com bitching about unqualified electricians hanging doors? Practically starving, they are.


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

I think the American made tools are going to be too expensive for me...unfortunately I may have to settle for Jap Crap.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> Uh huh. Won't someone please think of all the guys at DoorTalk.com bitching about unqualified electricians hanging doors? Practically starving, they are.


Then maybe they should have drawn up guidelines year sago and instituted some form of licensing to professionalize their trade.

In most locations any handyman can do just about any type of carpentry/woodworking uninhibited. 

I'll also add an improperly hung door really doesn't constitute a life/fire hazard in any way near the situation with improperly installed electrical work.


----------



## JRas (Sep 20, 2017)

Snap-on makes good stuff, the guy drops off weekly if you're a mechanic, changes anything out you need (warranty), sells the new new, and will put you in debt faster than you want.. interest free.

I can't see an electrician using Snap-on tools, I think it's more of a professional mechanic (the Klein / Knipex of the electrician world).

Husky, Kolbalt, Craftsman, Harbor Freight ratchets suck

I personally wouldn't spend much money on sockets for electrical use, at home I have snap-on but I'll say they're not worth the money. I love their ratchets, and swivel impact sockets though.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

RePhase277 said:


> Uh huh. Won't someone please think of all the guys at DoorTalk.com bitching about unqualified electricians hanging doors? Practically starving, they are.


You'll be glad to know that in this town we have a reciprocal agreement and I am free to hang doors, re-upholster vinyl furniture, butcher goats and sheep, and drive a cab - free the way God intended men to live and work.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

splatz said:


> You'll be glad to know that in this town we have a reciprocal agreement and I am free to hang doors, re-upholster vinyl furniture, butcher goats and sheep, and drive a cab - free the way God intended men to live and work.


:grin::grin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JRas said:


> Snap-on makes good stuff, the guy drops off weekly if you're a mechanic, changes anything out you need (warranty), sells the new new, and will put you in debt faster than you want.. interest free.
> 
> I can't see an electrician using Snap-on tools, I think it's more of a professional mechanic (the Klein / Knipex of the electrician world).
> 
> ...


I disagree 100% here.

Craftsman had 'fine tooth' ratchets when the only other place you could get them was Snap-On.

That meant a minimal amount of handle movement to turn the socket.

I still have them along with Snap-On.

Blackhawk now makes them but many other brands still don't have 72 tooth or better ratchets.

I will also add as for the Snap-On guy stopping by the shop it isn't just for mechanics, I've worked in shops where they stopped by weekly for stocking the tool crib.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> You'll be glad to know that in this town we have a reciprocal agreement and I am free to hang doors, re-upholster vinyl furniture, butcher goats and sheep, and drive a cab - free the way God intended men to live and work.


In the places I've worked electricians and plumbers were the only licensed trades for the longest times.

New Jersey as 'civilized' as it is hasn't licensed other contractors for very long at all and I think the only reason they did was for state income reasons.


----------



## JRas (Sep 20, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I disagree 100% here.
> 
> Craftsman had 'fine tooth' ratchets when the only other place you could get them was Snap-On.
> 
> ...


I've never seen a similar quality Craftman ratchet (pro series is garbage), everyone is offering these fine tooth ratchets. The question is do they last 

Buddy broke all his Kolbalt ratchets and I routinely make fun of him for buying them.

I love my Snap-On ratchets, low swing arc, sealed, and durable. I've never broke a impact socket (dealership mech use). Seen a few guys do it, but most of the time they're doing something they shouldn't. Always got a new one, without questions through dealer.

I didn't know the snap-on dealer stopped other places, assumed they were heavily automotive, airplane mech type use.

For me, I'm weary of bringing a set of $300+ sockets on a construction job site. Boss already likes using my insulated screwdrivers as chisels.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sure if I bought Snap on stuff from time to time, the local guy would stop at my house if I asked.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JRas said:


> I've never seen a similar quality Craftman ratchet (pro series is garbage), everyone is offering these fine tooth ratchets. The question is do they last
> 
> Buddy broke all his Kolbalt ratchets and I routinely make fun of him for buying them.
> 
> ...


I have had the same fine tooth ratchets (Craftsman and Snap-On) from the early 70s and they are just like new.

I wish I had a $1 for every Snap-On socket I have busted, especially 12 pt.

Never broke any brand impact sockets and that wasn't for lack of trying.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know too many reasons to use 12 point sockets.
Most everything used was 6 point.
Or somthing else like torx, inverted torx, or allen.
12 point works on square nuts, which seem to be a thing of the past.
There were a few 12 point head nuts and bolts used like for connecting rods.
Some aftermarket auto hardware is 12 point.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

active1 said:


> I don't know too many reasons to use 12 point sockets.
> Most everything used was 6 point.
> Or somthing else like torx, inverted torx, or allen.
> 12 point works on square nuts, which seem to be a thing of the past.
> ...


The one 12 point I need is the one that fits the set screws on beam clamps, which for whatever reason are still square.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

active1 said:


> I don't know too many reasons to use 12 point sockets.
> Most everything used was 6 point.
> Or somthing else like torx, inverted torx, or allen.
> 12 point works on square nuts, which seem to be a thing of the past.
> ...


A 12 point socket will fit on a standard 6 sided bolt or nut...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Pete E said:


> A 12 point socket will fit on a standard 6 sided bolt or nut...


Yes but they will have a thinner wall for the same outside diameter, more likely to break, so why use them? 

The ratchet is much finer than 12 points, so you don't really get anything out of the 12 point, except that they'll fit square as well as the standard 6-point. 

I guess if you use a flex handle a lot you might once in a blue moon benefit from 12 points rather than 6.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

splatz said:


> Yes but they will have a thinner wall for the same outside diameter, more likely to break, so why use them?
> 
> The ratchet is much finer than 12 points, so you don't really get anything out of the 12 point, except that they'll fit square as well as the standard 6-point.
> 
> I guess if you use a flex handle a lot you might once in a blue moon benefit from 12 points rather than 6.


I don't disagree... I (mis)took Active 1's post to imply that 12 point sockets were not compatible with the usual 6 sided nuts/bolts..

I'm not a wrench monkey and the one and only socket I have ever broken was while trying to remove some armour plate off an armoured car, and lets just say the force applied was "considerable"!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> *Yes but they will have a thinner wall for the same outside diameter,* more likely to break, so why use them?
> 
> The ratchet is much finer than 12 points, so you don't really get anything out of the 12 point, except that they'll fit square as well as the standard 6-point.
> 
> I guess if you use a flex handle a lot you might once in a blue moon benefit from 12 points rather than 6.


Not all of them, they are just double broached to make the 12 points, same thichkness from the point of the stamping to the outside wall.

I believe 7/16" is the size that fits 3/8" beam clamps.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

It’s a good point - I don’t buy 12-point either. Yes, I buy cheap Husky or whatever sockets but still. 

For beam clamps I bring a wrench with me. I can fit it up anywhere (as you know, BCs are often in tight spots) whereas a ratchet handle and socket are generally chunky. Also, it lets me get a good crank on that sucker. 

Not to derail, but anybody have those rather wrenches that are like just the ratchet head? Can’t seem to find a ratcheting one. Like those:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003V5KGZU/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=IQ1BKJ1O1M4XW&colid=1924XI81ZKNVF&psc=0




Whatsoever thy hand findeth to do, do it with thy might.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tjb said:


> It’s a good point - I don’t buy 12-point either. Yes, I buy cheap Husky or whatever sockets but still.
> 
> For beam clamps I bring a wrench with me. *I can fit it up anywhere (as you know, BCs are often in tight spots) whereas a ratchet handle and socket are generally chunky.* Also, it lets me get a good crank on that sucker.
> 
> ...


Gear wrench ratcheting box wrenches take up just as much room as a combo wrench and they fit square bolt heads.


----------

